# Rech equivalent "photo" de l'appi Air Vidéo



## pistache18 (31 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Air Vidéo, permet de lire des vidéos de son ordinateur  vers son  ipad via le wifi.

Je recherche l'équivalent "Photo" de cette appli. La connaissez vous ? Merci.


----------



## monkeymia (31 Août 2010)

ben air photo...


----------



## pistache18 (31 Août 2010)

non, air photo, c'est autre chose.

Ceci étant j'ai trouvé la solution : l'appli filebrowser qui me permet d'accepter à mon contenu de mon imac et de ma time capsule en wifi. Très satisfaisant.


----------



## laurange (1 Septembre 2010)

Je viens d'acheter filebrowser qui me paraissait bien, mais il ne trouve pas les dossiers paratagés ni les disques de la borne AirPort tout seul ?


----------



## pistache18 (1 Septembre 2010)

Pour faire reconnaitre ma time capsule, j'ai simplement du entrer son adresse IP et son mot de passe.


----------



## laurange (2 Septembre 2010)

ok merci, je m'attendais a voir les partages reseau avec bonjour, j'en demandais trop

bon air play d'apple devrait regler ca sur la 4.2 en novembre
en attendant air video restera utile pour les divx


----------

